# Omnistor Safari Rooms are they worth having



## 88890 (May 10, 2005)

*Is it worth getting the safari room to add to my awning.*

1. Are they worth the price.

2. How long do they take to erect.

3. Are the weather proof.

4. Can you just put the sides up as a wind break.

5. What about drafts from under the van.

Any comments would be appreciated.

Rusty.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

There has been previous debate on this subject, possibly under Fiamma,but it depends if you want to move your van, if so they are a pain. If you are not very tall then you will need assistance, again, a pain
You could use the sides as a wind brake if its the same as a Fiamma.
Draughts under the van - you could fit a clip on skirt as with caravan awnings
Time to erect - well it depends on you really as with caravan awnings sometimes minutes, sometimes longer dependant on weather.

I saw a canopy/awning fly over van last weekend cos it wasnt pegged.

If I was buying another new van, two things I wouldnt have fitted even if standard, 1) roll out canopy/awning 2) Status aerial


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I have a Safari awning it came with the van.
I only use the front of the safari room, it slides in to the rail very easily and helps hold the awning steady.
If I need to drive away the front slides off in a couple of seconds.
I use wind breaks for the sides. why?
The safari room sides are a real pain. First you slide poles into the top edge of the side panel then clip the poles into the awning fitting on the van and the front edge of the awning whilst trying to get the slide out poles the correct length. then twist lock when all in position.
Oh and you need a pair of steps to put them up!
George


----------



## 89090 (May 13, 2005)

I agree with Dodger. they can be a pain. A free standing one is much better. look at classified ads in the motorhome press, there is always a bargain to be had with free standers.


Ken


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

We have always been anti-awning, and when we bought our secondhand van the seller offered us the Safari room to go with the roll out awning. We said 'No thank you'. HOWEVER, after further thought we realised that we would be longtiming at some point and on a site for some days. It seemed that the awning would add living space, and would be somewhere different to sit with a group of friends, etc rather than crowding into the van. Some protection from insects when sitting out of an evening etc.

So, it was offered at a good price and we took them up on it. Glad we did. I am impressed by how sturdy it is and particulalry by how easy it is to put up - I basically put it up myself with limited assistance from Jan (I'm 5ft 7ins, and agile).

1. Are they worth the price. ANS If you will use it a lot, then yes. The construction and materials are far more durable than normal caravan awnings - they are a different animal.

2. How long do they take to erect. ANS On my own, 15-20mins. First time, all afternoon with 2 helpers - I eventually had to read the instructions.

3. Are the weather proof. ANS Pretty much - they are not canvas, it is some sort of plasticised material. Storm force 10 - well, that's pushing it.

4. Can you just put the sides up as a wind break. ANS Yes

5. What about drafts from under the van. ANS As someone said, you can get clipon skirts, and these are worth having. Wish I knew where to get some for a Frankia van. Jan's going to have to make some.

Another issue is storage and weight. Its quite a big bag. Don't know about stand alone awnings - never seen one. We have a scooter and mountain bikes on board to zip about with so less of a problem. Also skis, if appropriate.

Graham


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

In my humble opinion roll out awnings are handy as a 'quick' solution as a sun shade and handy when you want to leave the door open when its raining . As soon as you complicate matters by adding safari rooms you might just as well buy a freestanding awning. 

pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Just had another thought....

Ken wrote;


> I agree with Dodger. they can be a pain. A free standing one is much better. look at classified ads in the motorhome press, there is always a bargain to be had with free standers.


There always seem to be loads for sale, so perhaps they're not that good after all (?).

pete.


----------



## 89090 (May 13, 2005)

There are loads of safari rooms for sale in the classifieds, perhaps as Peejay says, they are not that good. I base my thoughts on my good friend's awning, complete with sides etc. Once it is up, it is great, extra living space. But if you want to trundle off, you have to take it all down, right old pain that. I have a free standing one which is easier to erect and can leave it on site and go out for the day. Just my opinion.

Ken


----------



## 88890 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your replies.  

I have a 23ft Benimar and I tend to just stay on site with it. I don't use it to explore the local area what with height barriers, small parking bays and the security issues, so I tow my smart car or take my scooter to explore, so the free standing type to me seams pointless.

I know some of the smaller M/H tend to leave site to go exploring but on most of the sites I have been on the majority of vans stay put until final departure.

If its a one night stay I suppose its not worth the bother but if its a long weekend or longer I can defiantly see advantages.

From what Gandj says you seam to have the advantages of a 3 in 1, a wind break that takes probably the same time to erect as a dutch wind break, a sun shade and an awning. 

So I am going to bite the bullet and get a safari room.

Next Question: Who is the cheapest supplier.

Once again thanks everyone.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Rusty wrote;



> From what Gandj says you seam to have the advantages of a 3 in 1, a wind break that takes probably the same time to erect as a dutch wind break, a sun shade and an awning.


Rusty, surely you mean a 4 in 1? Don't forget the good old Britsh rainshade! (couldn't think of another word).

pete.


----------



## 88890 (May 10, 2005)

Oooop's

Peejay sorry your right 4 in 1 makes it even better.

Rusty


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

For years I camped using tents, ridge tents, frame tents, dome tents, I've tried them all, then finally moved "up" to a caravan with an awning. 
I got tired of pegging, unpegging, muddy groundsheets and rolling up wet canvas then taking it home to unroll and dry again. I swore blind when I eventually got a motorhome there would be no more of that. 
The joy of having nothing but a roll out awning to deal with is shear heaven ..no side screens, not pegging, no poles ..ahhhhhh lovely
For me this is the joy of motorhoming. 



Jim


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I had a free standing awning which I used with my little motorcaravan & it was excellent, much easier to erect than a caravan awning. However my new motorhome has an Omnistor wind out & I want to use that, possibly with a couple of windbreaks at the ends, instead of buying a taller free stander.
How wind resistant are the wind outs? Is it best to wind them in at nights?


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

*Wind out awnings..*

Hi,
I find the safe bet is to wind the awning in at night. Apart from the risk of the wind getting strong during the night we find even in a small breeze a slight creaking noise from the fixings to the van are amplified through. Fiamma do a strong storm strap which we use occasionally, but if conditions are that bad its wise to reel in! By the way, we bought a couple of weeks ago, a nice front for our Omnistore awning, a sunshade by name and it encloses the front area. 
Easy to fit via a slide in channel in minutes suitable for Fiammia and Omnistor as well as others, cost £120. 
www.fox-well.co.uk have a look at their website their service is excellent.
Regards M


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

As a rule I would always wind in at night unless I was on a site and confident that the weather was going to be fine. Likewise if I left the van on it's own for more than a sort while.
Wildcamping I would never leave rolled out. 

Jim


----------



## 89282 (May 18, 2005)

Rusty said:


> *Is it worth getting the safari room to add to my awning.*
> 
> Rusty, I had not recieved my safari room when you first started this thread but having had a chance to have a couple of goes with it here is my tuppence worth.
> 
> ...


----------



## 89411 (May 22, 2005)

we haven't got an awning of any type but i could see the usefulness at times 

we have an old frame tent which i was wondering if we could adapt to use as a sort of awning - any suggestions :?:


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Hi Arthur1

My personal view is that a free-standing frame tent/awning is far more convenient than a "safari-room". 

You can drive away without disturbing anything. 

You can move the vehicle instantly without having a safari-room to take down. 

You can face the free-stander in any direction you want, irrespective of where the m/home faces (views/prevailing wind/sun, etc.)

And you can use the wind-out awning (if fitted) as a kind of bridge between the m/home and the free-stander - great for barbecues in inclement weather (he said, as someone who knows!)

The safari-rooms that I have seen have been very well-built, well-thought-out articles. Their drawback lies in practicalities.

Barry


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Safari Rooms*

Which side is your boiler oulet/flue ??
If its on the side your awning fits, you might want to consider carefully whether to fit a safari room or not.
I recall reading in a well known m/h magazine a few months ago about the owner of a Laika.
He had taken the manufacturers to task about this boiler exhaust fume problem, and they had apparently taken it so seriously - that they had stopped supplying any safari rooms at all!.

Our m/h is a lhd - and the boiler outlet is on the o/s.

We have considered buying one - but are apprehensive - how do other people feel about this?? - has anyone experienced any problems?? - are "exhaust deflector kits" available??.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I don’t have a Safari room, thought about it but decided not to, if I had I certainly would not want the boiler vented into it unless there was a very good through draft, even then I would be doubtful, there’s also the fridge to consider if running on gas

Ken


----------



## 89090 (May 13, 2005)

If you erect your safari room and get it all pegged down etc. then realise you have not done your chocks. What then, after all the swear words? Give me a free stander any day.

Ken


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*safri*

just take look at the small ads in most motorcaravan mag's ,it say's it all really,
pete


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

:lol:     yeah,yeah yeah yeah!!!!!!
Hubby didnt want an awning, but cos he loves me, we got one,
and he's as chuffed with it as i am, i have named it Little house on the side, and its great, cos we have more room (although we do have a 24 'van) we removed the dining room table, and were amazed just how much more spacious it felt down that end (scout autotrail) its real nice, very good quality, (fiamma by the way) very cleverly designed, and easy to erect, but i do still sit in the sun, cos i like it, and we,re off to Bridport for a few days, then to Lincoln in July. YIPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE You also have somewhere to put your shoes, invite friends if it rains, and all the other things that might clog up indoors.


----------

